# Difference between old world / new world



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Could someone please explain the difference between Old World and New World tarantulas?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

All in here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/204882-abbreviations-info-new-tarantula-keepers.html

*Old world vs New World.

*This stems from the Columbus method of discovering the world. Old world were country’s that were originally known such as Africa, Asia and Europe while new world tends to be America and so forth.

Furthermore Old world tarantulas do not posses uricating hairs so are unable to "flick" them at threats. However they do posses more a powerful venom than new world tarantulas.

New world tarantulas are able to flick uricating hairs but also posses venom and in the case of some species are able to shoot poo with surprising accuracy at threats, most notably are the ones from the Avicularia genus.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Old World:

Generally Asian. Do not possess urticating hairs, but do possess more potent venom. Most tend to live in burrows too.

New World:

Generally American. Do possess urticating hairs and not so potent venom.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, good thread also Lucifus.

So lets give our collection a go...

New World

G. Rosea
L. Parahybana
Euathlus sp. / Chile Flame, anyone have full scientific name for this?

Old World

C. Crawshayi
P. Murinus


Adam


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep perfect 

The Euathlus won't have a species, which is why its just "sp." because its exact species isn't known/hasn't been described yet


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Becky said:


> Yep perfect
> 
> The Euathlus won't have a species, which is why its just "sp." because its exact species isn't known/hasn't been described yet


Thats cool, so is Euathlus the genus? Like for example.. Grammostola?



Adam


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep! The word with a capital is the genus, the species always has a small first letter


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Becky said:


> Yep! The word with a capital is the genus, the species always has a small first letter


So they haven't split it down into species / named species, just given it a genus and a colour so far by the looks of it



Adam


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

old worlds scare the living beans out of me! only i would have would be P. murinus (OCF obv) and maybe a cobalt <33


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> Thanks guys, good thread also Lucifus.
> 
> So lets give our collection a go...
> 
> ...


Nice, you wanna throw a H Lividium in there if you can. Beautiful T but not to be messed with like the 2 Baboon guys you already have.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> *Old world vs New World.
> 
> *This stems from the *Columbus method of discovering the world*. Old world were country’s that were originally known such as Africa, Asia and Europe while new world tends to be *America and so forth*.


LOL this still makes me laugh! but for clarification:
Old World - Africa, Asia and Europe
New World - Americas and Australasia

In general the Old World species are more aggressive, stronger venom and mostly burrowers (eg. Cobalt Blue, Thai Black, OBT and most baboons) or arboreal (eg. Indian Ornamentals and other "tree spiders"). New World have as their first form of defence urticating hairs which they can flick from their abdomens, legs or chelicerae. To the most part their venom is weaker than the Old World however Australasia is shown to be the exception. Many of the New World species are far more docile than Old World and therefore make excellent starter species eg. Chili Rose, Pink Toes, Mexican Red Knees, GBBs. They can be both arboreal and terrestrial although the ground dwellers tend to be more visible in captivity than Old World species.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> Nice, you wanna throw a H Lividium in there if you can. Beautiful T but not to be messed with like the 2 Baboon guys you already have.


I've been wanting one for a while lol, Hannah bought us a Euathlus truculentus sling yesterday also: victory:

The L. Parahybana and other Euathlus are slings also, the only big one is one of the p. Murinus, the other 2 are about 50p kinda size.


----------

